# Autocrossing in a MINI - video



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

http://tom.kat.free.fr/mini.wmv

Make sure to watch the end!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

That rocked! Nice nose stand, too!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

LMAO! That was awesome! Howe'd he do the nose stand? E-brake only on the front wheels or something?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:repost: :angel:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75387


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

:yikes: 
Looks like some city in India - anyone able to understand what the announcer is saying?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

AndDown said:


> :yikes:
> Looks like some city in India - anyone able to understand what the announcer is saying?


 Umm, they're in France!


----------

